# Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung



## mr.hellgate (1. Januar 2011)

*Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Nun da die Lüftersteuerung über einen 4 PIN Molex Adapter betrieben werden muss, aber zugleich NICHT mehr als 1 Lüfter an einen Molex Eingang der Lüfterstromversorgung des Netzteils darf, musste ich es an einen Molexadapter für HDD's anschließen. Dafür hab ich ein 2.es Kabel genommen, das 1. Kabel befeuert die SATA HDD und das Laufwerk.
Wenn ich aber nun über die Lüftersteuerung den "Speed" einstelle, dann steuer ich damit ZUGLEICH den Strom zufluß für den Blu Ray Brenner und die HDD (wenn ich auf low drehe geht das lw beinah aus und wenn ich auf max drehe beginnt das lw schnell die DVD lesen)

Wie kann ich dies verhindern  weiss nicht mehr weiter...

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo mr.hellgate

Das ist eine interessante Fehlerbeschreibung. Hast du ein Bild von deiner Lüftersteuerung und wie du sie angeschlossen hast?


----------



## mr.hellgate (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, hier sind welche:

Kabel (ist das mit dem HDD Adapter verbundene) :
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3654/dsc01064b.jpg

Lüftersteuerung Low (Laufwerk bleibt aus, siehe KEIN blauer Punkt)
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Lüftersteuerung Max (Laufwerk ist an und liest, siehe blauer Punkt)
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Um welche Lüftersteuerung handelt es sich?


----------



## mr.hellgate (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Dies ist die Standartlüftersteuerung des Lian Li PC-P80, ich schaue mal nach ob die einen Namen hat....
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Aluminium Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-P80 ARMORSUIT Big-Tower - black
Den Namen der Lüftersteuerung kann ich leider nicht finden und es sieht nicht so aus als ob es sie einzeln zu kaufen gäbe, aber sie ähnelt dieser (1x Rad, 4 Lüfter welche angeschloßen werden können) :
Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Lian Li PT-FN03 4x Lüfter-Steuerung PCI - black
Nur halt in der Front anstatt im PCI Slot.

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Hast du die Möglichkeit den Brenner mit einem anderen Kabel zu versorgen?


----------



## mr.hellgate (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Ja, aber es birgt keine Änderung (ich habe jetzt sogesehen, 1x Kabel für die HDD, 1x Kabel für das LW, 1x Kabel für die Lüftersteuerung)


MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Hast du Zugriff auf ein Multimeter?


----------



## mr.hellgate (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Nein, leider nicht  weder hier noch hier in der nähe oder durch Freunde oder Bekannte 

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Schade.

Was sagt das BIOS bzw ein HW Monitoring Programm, wenn du die Lüfterregelung bedienst?
Ändert sich die Spannung dann?


----------



## mr.hellgate (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BeQuiet! Dark Pro 550W P7 in Verbindung mit einer Lüftersteuerung*

Hmm... es hat sich alles Erledigt, als ich heute den PC starte ging es so wie es sollte :S merkwürdig. . .

Trotzdem vielen DANK für den Top Support!!!!!



MfG Dennis


----------

